# 1000 Pounds For A Rolex Air King



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

After creating a post about how sometimes, when i can't be bothered about which watch I wear, I just stick on my tag 38mm, it came to me that, I would much prefer to change up my 38mm standard from this tag to a rolex (as most of the air king and justdates are 38mm).

I am saving up for a big purchase (3 - 4000) by the end of the year, so could only afford to go for around 1000 pounds for this. Question is what can I get for 1000 pounds.

I was born in 1981, what about getting a birth date one. That would be 28 yrs old.

Also, is the movement in these watches relatively the same as today's rolexes ! Basically what I want to know is, if I buy on that is 30ish years old, will it go another 20 yrs !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

kc104 said:


> After creating a post about how sometimes, when i can't be bothered about which watch I wear, I just stick on my tag 38mm, it came to me that, I would much prefer to change up my 38mm standard from this tag to a rolex (as most of the air king and justdates are 38mm).
> 
> I am saving up for a big purchase (3 - 4000) by the end of the year, so could only afford to go for around 1000 pounds for this. Question is what can I get for 1000 pounds.
> 
> ...


Well you can get them for a little over a grand, but I don't think I've ever seen good one at that price, however times are hard at the moment so you might strike lucky. Put a wanted ad on the site. You never know... BUT DON'T FOR GOD'S SAKE BUY ONE FROM FLEABAY!!!

However don't expect value for money - as an ex-owner of a Rolex Air King it is my considered opinion that this is probably the most over-rated watch on the market. There are only two good things about the Air King - the name Rolex on the dial, and the fact that by now almost all the major depreciation has taken place; so when you buy one, and realise how deeply disappointed with it you are, you can sell it without taking too much of a hit. There are many watches I would recommend before an Air King, but none of them are Rolexes; TBH to get into 'good' Rolex territory you will need to double your budget.

Good luck anyway.

Rob


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I have never tried on an air king, just thought it would be the cheapest one and therefore more likely to be found at that price.

You mention Ebay as a no no. Not even the top sellers and so on.

I don't, I just fancy owning a rolex, and one that was no older than 30 years old but preferably more like 10 - 15 years old.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

However don't expect value for money - as an ex-owner of a Rolex Air King it is my considered opinion that this is probably the most over-rated watch on the market. There are only two good things about the Air King - the name Rolex on the dial, and the fact that by now almost all the major depreciation has taken place; so when you buy one, and realise how deeply disappointed with it you are, you can sell it without taking too much of a hit. There are many watches I would recommend before an Air King, but none of them are Rolexes; TBH to get into 'good' Rolex territory you will need to double your budget.

Good luck anyway.

Rob


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You could buy a very decent Datejust for between Â£1000-Â£2000....the top end being a two tone, the bottom being an all steely.....but its would be a vintage....from the 70's maybe, a nice classic 1570 movement.....some say the best albeit not a quickset.

My TT 1570 is from 1972 and keeps great time and still looks good, and IMHO its worth more to me than a brand new one as it has some history behind it and is now truly vintage.










And yes it has its original bracelet but I prefer it on leather...even if it is Omega leather


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought my Airking last year for Â£1,100 & personally I think it`s an excellent watch :thumbsup:

*Rolex Airking 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

With buying an older rolex, lets say 1970 - 1985 is there any problems when you wish to service it. I have a family member who works for Watches of Switzerland, so i get some money off, could I take it there and go though them to have such a watch serviced ! Or is there going to be a problem with parts becasue the watch is old

Such like happened with my 1960's longines - they told me the parts are not made anymore and if i wanted a service they would have to make new parts for it (and therefore would cost a lot to service).

Also - so you think you can get them cheaper in america (pre owned) than over here.

Mach - was that a purchase from this forum or from a shop


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

kc104 said:


> Mach - was that a purchase from this forum or from a shop


From a shop, there had been a similar aged one listed on the forum a few months earlier at around the same price which was also comparable to other non-divers Rolex I`d seen for sale.

BTW I bought it & my Sub with some of the money left by my Mother & Father, he died in `95 but left everything including the house to her so I feel my inheritance was from both of them. The remainder of the money left to me helped to pay off my mortgage, what a lovely feeling that was :clap:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

andyclient said:


> However don't expect value for money - as an ex-owner of a Rolex Air King it is my considered opinion that this is probably the most over-rated watch on the market. There are only two good things about the Air King - the name Rolex on the dial, and the fact that by now almost all the major depreciation has taken place; so when you buy one, and realise how deeply disappointed with it you are, you can sell it without taking too much of a hit. There are many watches I would recommend before an Air King, but none of them are Rolexes; TBH to get into 'good' Rolex territory you will need to double your budget.
> 
> Good luck anyway.
> 
> Rob


Why do you consider Air Kings such a bad buy ?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

andyclient said:


> However don't expect value for money - as an ex-owner of a Rolex Air King it is my considered opinion that this is probably the most over-rated watch on the market. There are only two good things about the Air King - the name Rolex on the dial, and the fact that by now almost all the major depreciation has taken place; so when you buy one, and realise how deeply disappointed with it you are, you can sell it without taking too much of a hit. There are many watches I would recommend before an Air King, but none of them are Rolexes; TBH to get into 'good' Rolex territory you will need to double your budget.
> 
> Good luck anyway.
> 
> Rob


Why do you consider Air Kings such a bad buy ?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

When I was a kid, and looking longingly at Rolexes (as a boy will stare at Porsches, or Aston Martins, or a slightly older, vivacious and voluptuous girl), I thought the Air King and Milgauss were very simple (= "elegant") watches. Priced them ... ouch (Milgauss), not so unreachable (Air King). Sorry to hear that the quality wasn't up to Datejust or Sub benchmark.

I suppose it's very much like cars. A marque can have high reputation, but on the particular year you're shopping (either new or pre-owned), you find gems and duds. A few years ago Acura (Honda's high-end marque in the US) had some real winners ... the TL and TL Type-S were upgraded Accords built in the US, and had great value and fun for the price. But their "entry level" TSX, a re-branded Euro/JDM Accord built in Japan, sold for a few thou$and less, was modest in appointments, but had incredible potential given an ECU reflash, new suspension components, cold air intake ... suddenly, a non-descript sedan that match or best a comparable (stock) BMW model. Won a lot of car mag top ten accolades. Fast forward 2 years, and Acura presents a new model with slightly tweaked performance (and a shoddy electric steering system), new "aggressive" (read: fugly) styling, and the press hold their noses and talk about "too little" and "no wow factor" and "unimpressive." (I don't think a single review of the car didn't call out the inexplicable potato peeler on the nose. Some year-end blogs even called it one of the "ten turkeys of the year.") All that momentum and appeal just fizzled with some bad design and marketing decisions.

I suppose the Rolex brand is the same ... some models, hold their value and stand as a fine timepiece -- other models, also-rans that no one really wants (speaking in gross generalities). NO surprise here. Luxury items like this are like orchids, a little less than precise TLC and the objet just crumples on you.

</soapbox>


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > However don't expect value for money - as an ex-owner of a Rolex Air King it is my considered opinion that this is probably the most over-rated watch on the market. There are only two good things about the Air King - the name Rolex on the dial, and the fact that by now almost all the major depreciation has taken place; so when you buy one, and realise how deeply disappointed with it you are, you can sell it without taking too much of a hit. There are many watches I would recommend before an Air King, but none of them are Rolexes; TBH to get into 'good' Rolex territory you will need to double your budget.
> ...


Hi Andy...

Because they're simply not that good. Not a thousand quid good, anyway. The one I had was slightly used but that wasn't the issue. The issues I had were:

1) The bracelet. What a piece of poo. It was better than the very similar one on my Alpha but not by a great deal. The Seiko Oyster is far better, as are the bracelets on Omega and Glycine. Rolex can do a lot better - this is just cost cutting. Putting it on a good black leather strap improved it no end.

2) Size, at 36mm (or was it 34mm?)is not the watch's fault, it just wears small and adds to the general feeling of disappointment.

3) Dial. The printing just wasn't very 'crisp'. It's difficult to explain why, but to my mind lacked contrast.

4) The hands were acceptable, but did little to lift the overall image of the watch.

5) Lume. The best you can say is that there was some. See Seiko and Omega for how it should be done.

6) Timekeeping was not particularly good but I agree that a good service (a not inconsiderable investment with a Rolex) woudl have improved matters.

The good points: As already said, the fact that it was a genuine Rolex made it easy to move on to a new owner without losing much money. That's all.

All in all a very disappointing experience and I would never buy another Air King for myself. I would, however, like to try a higher quality Rolex to see if it was just this entry-level model I couldn't get on with. The few sports watches that I've tried on (briefly) seemed to feel good on the wrist but I would need to wear one for a matter of days before I could decide.

Ok, you say, so what's the alternative? Well for about a quarter of the budget of your entry level used Air King you could get one of these:










Oris classic auto. To my mind the equal of the Air King in every respect except the name on the dial, and Oris is itself a highly respected brand.

Rob


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

At this point, I guess I should just admit something :

I WANT A ROLEX

Most of the time I am not concerned about what people think. But there are some situation I get into, girls, parties, work things, where showing off a rolex do things to your status, because 95% of people relate rolex with the best. With my budget (unless I wanted to pull the other funds and raise up to 3000) Air king is probably all I could get.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Oh, but I agree with the above - the Oris. That is a lovely watch. However My Oris purchase (at some point) will have to be a TT1 Diver as that watch is almost as beautiful as Nicole kidman.


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

All of these may be of interest to you?

>CLICK ME<

>CLICK ME TOO

>AND ME<

>OR ME?<

>BIT DIFFERENT<

I do hope this does not contradict forum rules

George


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

groach1234 said:


> All of these may be of interest to you?
> 
> >CLICK ME<
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

> I do hope this does not contradict forum rules


I'm afraid it does. Best to remove them before a mod does.



> General Forum Guidelines:
> 
> Links to or URLs for commercial sites selling watches or watch related items will be deleted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

God knows what Air King andyclient had but it doesn't sound like it was a particularly good example.

I have a 1962 Air King in steel with cream dial, gold batons and hands and is pictured in this Sundays 'Oldies' thread.

I also have a new white dial Air King 114200.

Both are different, the old girl has a nice delicate feel about it and is on a leather strap. This is my birthyear watch so I guess I'm biased about this watch.

The new one was bought because I love the oldie so much but they are like chalk and cheese.

It is very substantial feeling, heavy and with a solid link bracelet. The edges of the bracelet are polished to match the polished bezel ring and sides of the case. It has good lume with the hands a different colour from the baton markers.

And best of all it's mid-size 34mm, not some 45mm monster, so it works great for my tiddly wrists.

A quite contradictory view to the comments made by Andyclient. Its not supposed to be argumentative but give you the view from the 'Love It' side of the fence to show you really need to get out and try handling and trying on a few pieces to decide for yourself.


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Shoughie0 said:


> > I do hope this does not contradict forum rules
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it does. Best to remove them before a mod does.
> ...


Already edited once so don't think i can again will wait for the mods to come along and do it for me as i can't 

George


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Most of the time I am not concerned about what people think. But there are some situation I get into, girls, parties, work things, where showing off a rolex do things to your status, because 95% of people relate rolex with the best.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

My advice is don't buy the brand, buy the watch! From experience, buying "the brand" (e.g. Rolex) can be full of disappointment. You expect so much because of the brand name, you quickly realise you've overspent.

However, if you seriously want a particular Rolex - i.e. you lust for a GMT/Sub/DJ?whatever, chances are you will be thrilled with your purchase.

I inherited a DJ from my brother - I hated it, I sold it, never regretted it.

I bought a new GMT2 (I wanted "a Rolex") - I was disappointed with it, I sold it, I only regret selling it because of its value today

I recently bought a second hand 1982 15000 Date, I love the watch because it is a watch that I really wanted. It's the smallest (at 34mm) of all the Rolex's I've owned but to me it is just perfect.

If you want an AIr King, buy one. Don't buy one because it's the only "Rolex" you can afford - you will be disappointed. Work out which Rolex you want (if any), save, hunt, buy - you'll be happy with it.

Just my 2 bobs


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

groach1234 said:


> All of these may be of interest to you?
> 
> >CLICK ME<
> 
> ...


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Yes, George, links to another watch dealer are against forum rules and a mod will be along soon to remove them.
> 
> Rob


I would remove them if i could but it seems you can only edit a post once.

George


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

groach1234 said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, George, links to another watch dealer are against forum rules and a mod will be along soon to remove them.
> ...


From my experience there`s no limit to the amount of times you can edit a post just the time you have to do it :wink2:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

A very nice 1986 Oyster Perpetual Air King 5500 over on the dark side for Â£1350 ONO. Posted up a couple of hours ago.

I wish.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

DMP - of course you are right.

The one I want is the Yachtmaster 1 with 2 tone.


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> From my experience there`s no limit to the amount of times you can edit a post just the time you have to do it :wink2:


That'll be it then

George


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I personally would save more money and buy something that is more "rolex" than the Air King.

Would a woman get cheap breast implants just to have bigger breasts? Well...ok...some do

but a much better option is to go the full 9 yards and get natural looking implants, even if it costs more.

Unless of course, as someone said, the Air King is what you want. If that is the case, then save up and get yourself a good example. Don't think you will impress very many people with a something that looks plain old and used (vintage is cool, but old and used looks shabby)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barreti said:


> God knows what Air King andyclient had but it doesn't sound like it was a particularly good example.


Yes God does probably know what Air King Andyclient had As He (I) have never owned one !!

I asked the question of Barryboy as to why he saw them as such a bad buy ! because I was considering one (And Still Am) as an entry level Rolex !!

Cheers

Andyclient


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Just to add my 2 cents, i have a Rolex oyster perpetual Air King 14000 with Roman Numerals and battons.

It was 5 years old when i bought it in 2002.

I find the watch a pleasure to wear when I've got it as my dad seems to have it on semi-permanent loan as he likes it so much.

It would be permanent but for my son also liking the watch.

I think both their views speaks volumes for the quality of the oyster case and bracelet.

They both like the general feel of the watch and comment on the 34mm size being just right for their small to medium wrists.

It's been serviced twice since i've owned it and currently its adjusted to 5 positions.

My father told me the last time he checked, it gained 15 seconds in a week

The one i've got is a lovely watch and i would have thought it would make a great addition or start to any collection.

Here's some pics














































Regards Steve


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

andyclient said:


> Barreti said:
> 
> 
> > God knows what Air King andyclient had but it doesn't sound like it was a particularly good example.
> ...


as an "entry level" Rolex the Air King would be a good choice because that is exactly what it is. If you find the lack of a date display to be a disadvantage, the next "level" up in Rolex world is the 15000 series Oyster Perpetual Date which is the same size (34mm) as the Air King and won't cost a significant amount more. For your money you get a chronometer rated movement and date display (with the inevitable "cyclops"). Here's my 1982 15000:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

what is the difference between the date and datejust models ?

I have a date and would reccomend it highly. Although i'm now tending to prefer watches with a flat glass with a date below.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

dtc2 said:


> what is the difference between the date and datejust models ?


Basically, size. "Date" (15000 series) models are 34mm, "Datejust" (16000 series) are 36mm. Same movement AFAIK


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

DMP said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the difference between the date and datejust models ?
> ...


is that it :lookaround:

I was hoping it might be something a bit mroe exciting...

both seem small in comparison to most things I find myself looking at now. Don't think i'll buy something that small again TBH


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

DMP said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Barreti said:
> ...


Lovely.

See, you would never ever get sick of that - watch for life.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

kc104 said:


> At this point, I guess I should just admit something :
> 
> I WANT A ROLEX
> 
> Most of the time I am not concerned about what people think. But there are some situation I get into, girls, parties, work things, where showing off a rolex do things to your status, because 95% of people relate rolex with the best. With my budget (unless I wanted to pull the other funds and raise up to 3000) Air king is probably all I could get.


You can do better. For one, get over the idea that a brand name on your wrist, or ****, or chapeau will get your status, admiration, or girls. It's a fantasy. The people you impress with such trite symbols may not ultimately be the people you want to impress, or even win over. Get something that has character, suits you, AND suits your budget, and let your confidence and discretion impress. When you let a piece of adornment do your styling for you, you've lost the race.

Just this old codger's two pence' worth.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

It's more than just status. (I just could not be bothered to go into the whole story) but now I will.

So -

My grandmother (dead now for nearly 3 yrs) we are walking in a shopping centre (about 10 years ago) and there is a watch store. I stop and look at the Rolex section. She says, your uncle has one of those (very rich guy who owns hotels). We get home and she made a point of saying to me, Jon, I know one day you will own one.

From that moment on, I have put it on the list of 'things to do before I die'. This will not be the only rolex I ever get, as to really for fill my grandmothers sentiment, I kinda feel like I should go for - the DayDate - all gold with president strap ( as this is the one I found my Uncle actaully has) but even second hand these are at least 8k.

So just to get started I thought I would go for a bottom of the range one. DMP - that Rolex looks lovely. did it cost you 595, that looks like a really good deal.


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

you would do very well to get a modern Rolex for less than Â£1200 ish

Airking is bit boring , prefer the DJ


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

i recently bought an airking for Â£550.00 a 1986 model with jubilee strap didnt like the strap so put an oyster one on it totally different watch kept it for a few weeks then sold it on for Â£800.00 which was still cheap also had Â£150.00 for the jubilee bracelet so did ok but now wish i kept the watch as it went to cheap.


----------



## watchguru (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi i purchased a very nice air king from e bay this year for a tad over Â£1300 i was very pleased it was absolutely as new and looked to have never been worn and came with all boxes and papers, its probably a bit small by modern watch standards but still looks good, another watch to consider may be a tudor prince from the rolex stable with eta movements and a bit more affordable.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Beespeg - You got that a dam good price. Was that some closing down sale or friend or something, or even off the bay on a bid ! I guess when the time is right I will be putting my request on this forum.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Beespeg - You got that a dam good price. Was that some closing down sale or friend or something, or even off the bay on a bid ! I guess when the time is right I will be putting my request on this forum.


bought it out of my local adtrader paper it was only in for Â£700.00 chipped him the rest no papers mind but came with a service certifcate from rolex and all numbers matched so happy days !


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Interesting debate here! I personally think the Air King, vintage or modern, does have a place. It was the first 'decent' watch I bought (70's model) and I wore it day in day out for almost 10 years, with only one service and no problems.

Now I have a few watches to choose from but it still gets worn a lot. The reason is that it is the right size and style to go with a suit or smart casual. Both my IWC Flyer and my Zenith El Primero are too big to be worn with anything but a short-sleeved shirt.

When considering modern Airkings, with the exception of the Milgauss it's the only Rolex I like. Reason for this is that I can't stand the Clyclops date lense, it's just ugly to me, and a lot of the other models verge on the tacky. I know that it only my opinion, but I still say that if you are looking for an understated, dress size watch and want the Rolex name on your wrist, it's well worth considering.

Cheers G


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Why can't we all be stinking rich. When I started this thread it was about information seeking but there was a little secret part of me that was saying, SOMEONE just come along and say, here you are my friend, a lovely 2000 - 2005 air king for 350 pounds, you can afford it without to much bother and you'll have a lovely rolex. Frustrating thing is, 7 ish years ago, that was not that outlandish. They have increased their prices like the world is coming to an end and for someone like me, and increase of 500 pounds on a watch from one year to the next is a lot of money.

One day my friends, I WILL HAVE A ROLEX.


----------

